# he objected to having to learn to say it a different way



## Charlie Parker

L'autre jour un élève a fait une faute de français, au moins, à mon avis. Alors je l'ai repris. Malheureusement, toutefois, il a appris à dire cette phrase de la mauvaise façon et il n'a pas voulu apprendre une autre façon de la dire. La phrase en en-tête est celle qui me vient spontanément à l'esprit, mais j'ai toujours du mal à exprimer "to object to doing something" en français. Voici quelques-unes de mes propositions :
_Il n'a pas voulu être obligé d'apprendre à le dire autrement._
_Il s'est refusé à apprendre une autre façon de le dire._
_Il a rechigné à avoir à apprendre à dire _(Non, c'est affreux)
_Il s'est opposé à apprendre une façon différente de le dire._
Je ne pense pas que _protester _ou _contester _conviennent ici. Que diriez-vous ? J'aimerais connaître vos idées.

Edit: "The worker objected to having to work late since he wouldn't get paid for the extra hours." C'est une phrase tirée du dictionnaire WR sans traduction vers le français. C'est justement cette tournure qui m'intéresse.


----------



## Salvatos

Charlie Parker said:


> La phrase en en-tête est celle qui me vient spontanément à l'esprit, mais j'ai toujours du mal à exprimer "to object to doing something" en français.


Moi aussi; je crois qu'il faut se débarrasser de « having » pour la rendre plus naturelle en francais. Disons par exemple : « Il a refusé d'apprendre à le dire différemment/d'une autre façon ».

Pour revenir sur tes propositions :
1 : *apprendre à* le dire
2 : *se refuser à* apprendre
3 : tu l'as dit 
4 :


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Peut-être "il a refusé d'avoir à apprendre une nouvelle façon de le dire"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Salut Salvatos. Ça me fait plaisir de te lire. Dans ce cas, je pense _Il n'a pas voulu apprendre à le dire différemment _a presque le même sens que _Il a refusé d'apprendre à le dire..._Qu'en penses-tu ? Merci Punky. J'aime bien ta phrase, d'autant plus qu'elle rend l'idée de "having to."


----------



## Salvatos

Charlie Parker said:


> Qu'en penses-tu ?


Tout à fait !

Pour répondre à Punky Zoé cependant, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse refuser d'avoir à faire quelque chose. On peut refuser de le faire, ne pas aimer y être contraint, mais refuser le fait de l'obligation en soi ?


----------



## Kat LaQ

Hi Charlie Parker,
I always learn a lot from your posts! Here's my try:
- _Il n'aimait pas devoir apprendre une autre façon de le dire _

_n'aimer pas_ is perhaps more generic than "object to", but it allows me to follow it with the 2 infinitives and keep the "having".  Does it work?


----------



## franc 91

Il n'a pas voulu or il ne voulait pas accepter qu'il puisse y avoir une autre façon de le prononcer. Il s'est braqué....il ne voulait pas changer d'idée, pour lui c'était comme ça et pas autrement.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,



Punky Zoé said:


> [...] Peut-être "il a refusé d'avoir à apprendre une nouvelle façon de le dire"


C'est aussi ce qui me vient en lisant ton titre. Avoir à <faire quelque chose> est très courant en France (je ne sais pas pour le Québec...), pour exprimer l'obligation, une forme de contrainte. Je crois que ça va tout à fait bien dans ce contexte.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine. Je persiste à croire que la phrase de Punky se rapproche le plus de la mienne en anglais.





> il a refusé d'avoir à apprendre une nouvelle façon de le dire


 Je pense que _avoir à faire quelque chose _traduit bien l'anglais "to have to do something"


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Avoir à <faire quelque chose> est très courant en France (je ne sais pas pour le Québec...), pour exprimer l'obligation, une forme de contrainte. Je crois que ça va tout à fait bien dans ce contexte.


 Salut Karine (et les autres),
« _Avoir à faire quelque chose_ » - qui est une traduction mot à mot de "to have to do something" - est courant au Québec aussi, pour exprimer l'obligation. 

Mais comme Salvatos, je ne raffole pas non plus de la combinaison « _refuser_ _d'avoir à faire_ ». Désolée, les filles.  

_Il a refusé d'apprendre_/_n’a pas voulu apprendre_ ... à _le dire autrement/une nouvelle façon de le dire. _
C'est à mon avis la plus simple, même si cela traduit plutôt _refused to/didn’t want to _que_ objected to having to. _

_Il s'est opposé à/n’était pas favorable à/était réticent à... l’idée d'apprendre à le dire autrement (d’une autre façon) _
_Il a protesté contre / contesté l’obligation d’apprendre une nouvelle façon de le dire. _
Mais bon, aucune de ces expressions (assez lourdes), ne me viendrait spontanément à l’oral.

Autres idées d'adaptation et non de traduction :
_Il n'a rien voulu savoir! Ça le dérangeait beaucoup (ne lui plaisait pas du tout) d’avoir à/qu'on l'oblige à apprendre une autre expression. _

_Il n’avait pas envie d’apprendre à le dire autrement et s'est obstiné à continuer de le dire à la québécoise, comme il l’a appris. _


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] Mais comme Salvatos, je ne raffole pas non plus de la combinaison « _refuser_ _d'avoir à faire_ ». Désolée, les filles.
> __


Ne sois pas désolée, chacun ses goûts.  Je suppose que tu n'aimes pas la phrase en anglais alors, pour la même raison ? 
Moi c'est une phrase que je dirais en France, sans aucun problème.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup, Nico, pour toutes ces idées. Tu m'as donné l'embarras de choix. Je comprends que certaines phrases sont assez lourdes, mais tu savais bien que je vourdrais les connaître.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine. Au risque de me répéter, même si je reconnais  le point de vue de Nico, j'aime bien ta phrase justement parce qu'elle est proche de l'anglais sans pour autant être un calque, car tu dis que c'est une phrase que tu dirais volontiers.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Il s'est refusé à devoir apprendre une autre manière de le dire._
Il me semble que _*se* refuser* à* _est plus proche de_ to object_ que _refuser de_.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ne sois pas désolée, chacun ses goûts.  Je suppose que tu n'aimes pas la phrase en anglais alors, pour la même raison ?


 Rebonjour Karine,

C'est que pour moi _refuser de = to refuse to_... et il me semble que _to object_, c'est autre chose. 
Je ne sais pas si on peut ou non dire en anglais _he refused to having to learn_, mais j'imagine qu'il y a une raison pour laquelle Charlie a choisi _objected_. 

_I object! = Je proteste/conteste!_ _To object to something_, c'est : _y voir des inconvénients / élever des objections contre / dire qu'une chose est inadmissible / désapprouver / contester / s'opposer à cette chose..._

_I object to (having to) do = Ça m'ennuie de (devoir) faire telle ou telle chose / je refuse de me plier à cette contrainte. _



Cath.S. said:


> _Il s'est refusé à devoir apprendre une autre manière de le dire._
> Il me semble que _*se* refuser* à* _est plus proche de_ to object_ que _refuser de_.


 Salut Cath  J'admets - et le dico de WR aussi - que c'est plus proche : _To object_ _to doing_ _something_ peut se traduire par _se refuser à faire telle ou telle chose. _

C'est l'ajout de "having to" qui cause problème à mon avis. Je n'y peux rien, je n'arrive pas à associer dans une même phrase_ refuser/se refuser à_ et _devoir/avoir à._ 

Si je reprends l'exemple que Charlie a mis en edit : _The worker objected to having to work late ..._ 

Dirais-tu en français _il s'est refusé à devoir faire des heures supplémentaires /... à devoir travailler après les heures régulières?_ Moi, pas. Avec le verbe _refuser_, je laisse tomber "having to", ce qui revient à dire _refused to working late_. Sinon j'écrirais _il s'est opposé à l'idée de_ (ou une variante du genre). 

Alors oui, chacun ses goûts.  Moi, je me refuse à envisager la solution « se _refuser à devoir / refuser d'avoir à_ + verbe »


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Cath. Ça me semble très proche de ma phrase en anglais.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Je suppose que je devrais ouvrir un autre fil, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher à proposer une traduction de cette phrase en anglais : "The worker objected to having to work late_." Le travailleur s'est opposé à l'idée de faire des heures supplémentaires. _


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> "The worker objected to having to work late_." Le travailleur s'est opposé à l'idée de faire des heures supplémentaires. _


 Moi, ça me plait. Il peut aussi _s'opposer à / protester contre / contester l'obligation. Obligation_ rend l'idée de _"having to"._ 

_Exemples : _


> - Le personnel de la santé dépose un grief pour s'opposer à l'obligation de faire des heures supplémentaires.
> - Les infirmières contestent l'obligation de faire des heures supplémentaires.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Nicomon said:


> [...] C'est que pour moi _refuser de = to refuse to_... et il me semble que _to object_, c'est autre chose.
> [...]
> _I object to (having to) do = Ça m'ennuie de (devoir) faire telle ou telle chose / je refuse de me plier à cette contrainte. _
> 
> Salut Cath  J'admets - et le dico de WR aussi - que c'est plus proche : _To object_ _to doing_ _something_ peut se traduire par _se refuser à faire telle ou telle chose. _
> [...]


OK Nico, merci pour ces explications.  
Tu dis avec raison que « refuser de » c'est « to refuse » et pour cette raison tu n'aimes pas « refuser de » pour « to object to ». 
Or, tu le proposes avec la phrase « _refuser de_ me plier à cette contrainte ». Si on exprime la contrainte par « avoir à », où est la différence ? 
Par contre, je vois que « se refuser à » est donc une bonne traduction, même si j'avoue que dans ce cas je ne vois pas trop la différence.  
J'achète  ! comme tu dirais. 
Mais je me refuse à avoir à débourser de l'argent ! 
(oui, c'est effectivement l_'idée_ d'avoir à débourser de l'argent pour ça qui me heurte, c'est contraire à mes principes)


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tu dis avec raison que « refuser de » c'est « to refuse » et pour cette raison tu n'aimes pas « refuser de » pour « to object to ».
> Or, tu le proposes avec la phrase « _refuser de_ me plier à cette contrainte ». Si on exprime la contrainte par « avoir à », où est la différence ?


En effet, j'ai l'air de me contredire, là.  Ça_ m'ennuie de devoir faire ça/cette contrainte ne fait pas mon affaire... alors, je refuse de m'y plier_. 
Mais je ne serais pas portée à dire : _je refuse de devoir/d'avoir à me plier à_. 





> Par contre, je vois que « se refuser à » est donc une bonne traduction, même si j'avoue que dans ce cas je ne vois pas trop la différence.


 En quelques mots (selon ce que je comprends... ça vaut ce que ça vaut). _Refuser de = ne pas accepter_. _Se refuser à = ne pas consentir/ne pas vouloir._ C'est un peu subtil. 


> Mais je me refuse à avoir à débourser de l'argent !  (oui, c'est effectivement l_'idée_ d'avoir à débourser de l'argent pour ça qui me heurte, c'est contraire à mes principes)


 C'est que tu y tiens, à ce _avoir à!_

Je ne m'oppose pas catégoriquement à cette « formulation ». Mais moi, je ne suis pas portée à associer _refuser_ et _avoir à._ 
Je ne refuse pas qu'on m'oblige... je refuse de me plier à cette obligation. Comment ça, c'est pas clair?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] Comment ça, c'est pas clair?


Mais non, c'est clair ! Merci Nico.


----------



## Punky Zoé

La tournure "trouver à redire à" me plairait bien, mais sa construction est un peu lourde.

Il a trouvé à redire à l'idée de devoir apprendre à le dire différemment
Le salarié a trouvé à redire à l'idée de devoir travailler plus tard/longtemps.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky pour cette tournure. Je ne la savais pas.


----------



## nam19771

Hello,
Je trouve le "refuser d'avoir à" extrêmement lourd, voir pompeux. Ca peut se dire, certes, mais attendez-vous à ce qu'on vous regarde d'une drôle de façon si vous sortez ça dans une discussion.
Je pense que spontanément, on dirait plus quelque chose comme "Il n'a pas voulu apprendre à le dire autrement."


----------



## Punky Zoé

nam19771 said:


> Je trouve le "refuser d'avoir à" extrêmement lourd, voir pompeux.


Chacun est libre d'avoir un avis, voir*e* de l'exprimer...


----------



## Cath.S.

Ce qui alourdit réellement la phrase, à mon sens, c'est plutôt sa deuxième moitié, "être obligé de/avoir à/devoir apprendre à le dire". Trop de verbes àma. Je sais que cette accumulation provient de la phrase d'origine, mais cela sonne assez mal en français ; je préfère nettement l'emploi d'un substantif, et l'emploi de _devoir_ à la place d'_avoir à_ :
_Il était contre l'idée de/il se refusait à devoir apprendre une nouvelle tournure.

_Nicole, je suis de fait d'accord avec ton choix d'_obligation.
_


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

_Il persiste à vouloir le dire autrement ?_



> Il a rechigné à avoir à apprendre à dire (Non, c'est affreux)


Oui ça manque de _a_ ce serait mieux avec renaclé à la place de rechigné


----------



## Charlie Parker

Qu'est-ce que tu penses à : _Il a renaclé à devoir apprendre à le dire autrement. _Pourtant, j'aime bien ta suggestion Lacuzon.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Qu'est-ce que tu penses à : _Il a renaclé à devoir apprendre à le dire autrement. _Pourtant, j'aime bien ta suggestion Lacuzon.


 Comme Lacuzon n'est pas en ligne, je réponds pour lui. Non... ça ne marche pas. On ne peut pas _renacler à devoir faire quelque chose_. 

J'aime bien aussi sa solution : « _Il persiste à vouloir le dire autrement_ » mais c'est évidemment une adaptation et non une traduction de la phrase en titre. 
Un peu comme mon (trop long) _... s'est obstiné à continuer de le dire à la québécoise, comme il l’a appris._ 

J'aurais pu écrire : _Il_ _s'obstine/s'entête à le dire à sa façon/comme il l'a appris._

La dernière idée de Cath _(il était contre l'idée...) _est excellente à mon avis. Celle de Pounquie _(il a trouvé à redire à l'idée)_ me fait aussi penser au verbe _rouspéter_. 

Bref : Elle n'est pas d'accord avec toi. 

Et je continue de ne pas raffoler de « _se refuser à devoir / refuser d'avoir à »_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Tu m'as donné d'excellentes idées. Je ne connaissais pas le verbe _rouspéter. _C'est un ajout bienvenu à mon vocabulaire.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

C'était seulement pour essayer de mettre plus de a dans la phrase mais c'était surtout humoristique. Comme les autres francophones, je pense que la phrase d'origine est trop verbeuse (pour une phrase française bien sûr).


----------



## nam19771

Punky Zoé said:


> Chacun est libre d'avoir un avis, voir*e* de l'exprimer...


Ah désolé je suis très mauvais à l'écrit donc les fautes d'orthographe j'en fait à la pelle, j'espère n'aveugler personne avec. Croyez-moi je fait des efforts de relecture avant de cliquer sur "submit reply".

Sinon je trouve qu'ici tout le monde pense "traduction" sans jamais se demander si l'on parle réellement comme ça au quotidien. Si demain ma voisine me parle de son fils, elle dira très certainement "hier soir, il a encore refusé de faire ses devoirs" ou quelque chose s'en approchant, mais surement pas "hier soir, il a encore émis une objection quand à l'idée même de se retrouver en situation d'avoir à faire ses devoirs."

Je force le trait mais ça me parait nécessaire.


----------



## Charlie Parker

"...quan*t* à l'idée..." Merci beaucoup nam19771. C'est une phrase très amusante.


----------



## Nicomon

nam19771 said:


> Sinon je trouve qu'ici tout le monde pense "traduction" sans jamais se demander si l'on parle réellement comme ça au quotidien. Si demain ma voisine me parle de son fils, elle dira très certainement "hier soir, il a encore refusé de faire ses devoirs" .


 Ce ne serait pas, à tout hasard, parce que nous sommes sur un forum de traduction? 

On pourrait traduire en anglais : _he - again! - refused to do his homework last night_. Mais si quelqu'un est curieux de savoir comment rendre en français 
"_he objects to having to do his homework every night_"... eh bien ça ne ferait pas l'affaire.


----------



## basicdesign

Bonjour tous,
Je lis ces savants discours, et ce qui me trotte par la tête c'est 'redondance'. Suis pas sûre de pouvoir expliquer pourquoi '_refuser_', et '_avoir à_' ou '_devoir_' me semblent non pas dire mais exprimer la même chose. De même que quand un anglais vous dit 'I object', c'est une forme polie mais non moins ferme de 'I refuse'.
Et puis, à l'origine de la discussion on a "_to object to doing something_". Il n'y a pas là-dedans de '_have to_'. Sauf dans le titre, mais alors on  peut dire '_Il refuse de devoir apprendre la façon correcte de dire cette phrase._'

_Il a refusé d'apprendre la forme correcte de la phrase_, est il me semble la plus simple façon de dire ce que l'on veut dire; et rajouter une traduction de '_having to_' dans ce contexte. ne fera qu'indiquer que l'auteur n'est pas de langue maternelle française.
Autrement on a aussi '_Il s'est refusé à apprendre la forme correcte de la phrase', _ce qui montre plus le côté idiot de la situation puisque c'est à lui-même qu'il refuse quelque chose. (Remarque, il refuse aussi de donner satisfaction à l'enseignant... avec tout ce que ça peut impliquer derrière pour chacun et pour les deux, mais bon...).

@ Nam19771:
Si je dis "_Je refuse d'avoir à (faire ci ou ça"_), je ne m'attends pas ni ne tolérerai que l'on en discute  Quant à l'horreur avec laquelle on peut me regarder, elle n'atteindra pas le niveau de celle que j'aurai si quelqu'un suggère que je fasse quelque chose qui me répugnerait suffisamment pour que j'en arrive à dire ça. Ca ne sera pas pompeux, ça sera extrêmement emphatique...
Donc, si si, ça se dit ;-) Mais quant à l'écrire, c'est une autre bouilloire de poissons, comme on dit en anglais. En écrit, effectivement ça fait pompeux. Ce qui ne colle pas forcément en commentaire dans un carnet de notes... car je croyais que c'était le but de la question de Charlie?
Je suis bien d'accord avec le rappel à la simplicité.


----------



## Cath.S.

Refuser de faire quelque chose et refuser d'y être obligé, ce n'est pas pareil.
Je ne refuserais pas de me mettre en short mais je refuserais d'y être obligée.


----------



## basicdesign

C'est vrai. Moi aussi je refuse d'y être obligée, et ce n'est pas un conditionnel  Mais comment peut-on établir une différence entre le fait que le gamin a refusé d'avoir à apprendre la forme correcte, ou à savoir s'il a tout simplement refusé de l'apprendre? Je ne vois pas que l'on puisse établir une différence dans ce cas. (Donc pas comme le coup du short...)
Et c'est vrai qu'on est sur un forum de traduc... Je croyais simplement qu'on cherchait une solution pratique à une situation précise, et non une recherche théorique. Mis à part les pinaillages meugnons au cours desquels on en apprend toujours un peu, bien sûr...


----------



## Nicomon

Je souligne au passage, parce que bon... à tort ou à raison, je me sens un peu visée... qu'en dépit des mes longues dissertations, j'ai écrit dès le départ (#10) : 



> _Il a refusé d'apprendre_/_n’a pas voulu apprendre_ ... à _le dire autrement/une nouvelle façon de le dire. _
> C'est à mon avis la plus simple, même si cela traduit plutôt _refused to/didn’t want to _que_ objected to having to. _


 Mais suis-je donc la seule à faire une nuance entre "_to object_" et "_to refuse_"? Il me semble qu'on voit souvent dans une même phrase, "_object and refuse_", non? 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, l'élève en question a appris à dire : « aller à la toilette » (à la québécoise) plutôt que « aller aux toilettes »... et ça le contrarie que le 
prof lui dise que sa « tournure » est incorrecte. Il n'a pas envie de le dire autrement. Il conteste l'obligation d'apprendre/de retenir une nouvelle façon de le dire.


----------



## basicdesign

Ben Nico, franchement je n'ai souhaité ni te vexer ni te viser. Je trouve effectivement les, heuh, comment j'ai dit, ah, pinaillages, intéressants. Là où j'ai grandi il y avait une vieille dame qui m'a appris le mot (ya longtemps!), et qui avait une façon bien trop charmante de le dire pour qu'il prenne une connotation péjorative. C'était plutôt dans le sens, euh voyons, dérives parallèles, et même pas en tergiversation (qui n'est pas très positif non plus, je trouve).

Pour la différence entre 'object' et 'refuse', je ne sais pas si tu es la seule à en voir une. Moi j'en vois une, mais dans un domaine qui ne me semble pas du tout être lié à une situation réelle. Example, au tribunal l'avocat de l'autre dit "objection", le juge accepte ou refuse l'objection, et s'il refuse on l'a marron. L'objection ce serait en quelque sorte le prélude au refus, et avec la politesse anglaise bien connue (qui est en train de se transformer en political correctness, I'm afraid), l'on s'attend très clairement à ce que l'autre n'insiste pas - tout autant que si l'on  disait 'I refuse'. Bref, le résultat de l'un et de l'autre c'est qu'à priori il faut obtempérer à l'injonction, déguisée ou pas. 
Je n'arrive pas à penser à une phrase où les deux seraient dans la même proposition (pas phrase, car on peut dire "_I object to (this), and I refuse to do it_' - mais ça serait tricher!) Tu peux donner un example?


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour cette réponse, basicdesign 


basicdesign said:


> C'était plutôt dans le sens, euh voyons, dérives parallèles, et même pas en tergiversation (qui n'est pas très positif non plus, je trouve).


 Je l'ai entre temps changé pour _dissertations_. Il m'arrive de faire de l'autodérision.  

Je pense bien que dans le contexte de Charlie, l'élève a protesté/contesté/s'est opposé à l'idée. 
- "_I object, Mr Parker. What you are saying is not right. My previous teacher told me the right way to say it. I want to learn Quebec French._ 

Sinon, il me semble qu'il aurait écrit "he refused to". Il se peut que je me trompe depuis le début.



> Je n'arrive pas à penser à une phrase où les deux seraient dans la même proposition (pas phrase, car on peut dire "_I object to (this), and I refuse to do it_' - mais ça serait tricher!) Tu peux donner un example?


 J'ai googlé "objected and refused". 

40 posts and counting... sur ce, je vais me coucher.


----------



## Charlie Parker

> Mais suis-je donc la seule à faire une nuance entre "_to object_" et "_to refuse_"?


 No you are not. For me, there is a great difference between the two. I may object to something, a directive or an instruction from my superior, but I will do it anyway because I have to. I don't like it, but I have no choice. If I refuse to do something, I simply do not do it. For example, I do not carry out an order from my boss because I do not agree with it. In the context of my thread it is not that the student wanted to learn Quebec French as opposed to "Parisian" French. I suspect that like a good number of my students, this student did not really want to learn any kind of French. He had learned to say _Puis-je aller à la toilette _because that was a passport to momentary freedom from the French class. It was just too much trouble to learn to say something a different way. I did not tell my students that what they were saying was incorrect because their previous teacher was francophone. As an anglophone, I felt I had no business contradicting a native speaker. In English I could say: "He objected to having to learn it a different way" or "He objected to being required / asked to learn..."
According to the Oxford English Dictionary, object means "to express or feel opposition, disapproval or reluctance; protest." I might also have said that he was "reluctant to learn another way of saying it" or that "he didn't like having to learn..."


----------



## Fanch3181

_Il s'est refusé à devoir apprendre à la dire d'une autre manière._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Fanch3181. Ça ressemble beaucoup à la suggestion de Cath dans son message #14 : _Il s'est refusé à devoir apprendre une autre manière de le dire._


----------



## basicdesign

Tout ça est juste, et fort intéressant comme cas de figure, mais dans le cas précis c'est superflu, enfin il me semble. D'abord, il n'est pas question de 'une autre manière de le dire': 'à la toilette' c'est incorrect en français, un point c'est tout. Ensuite, on est à  l'école pour apprendre (pas pour flanquer la pagaille avec des refus inappropriés). Insister que c'est obligatoire avec le 'have to', est une redondance; et le gosse en question n'a ni à objecter ni à refuser. (Il peut tout au plus le discuter, ou 'dispute it', au moins il en apprendra quelque chose). Et s'il ne veut toujours rien savoir, ma foi il peut toujours envisager de pisser dans son froc.
Cela dit, je répète que c'est fort intéressant de voir définie la différence entre 'object' et 'refuse'.


----------



## Nicomon

basicdesign said:


> D'abord, il n'est pas question de 'une autre manière de le dire': 'à la toilette' c'est incorrect en français, un point c'est tout.


 On n'en discutera pas ici... mais à cet effet je te réfère à *ce fil.*


----------

